# What is the best system you have heard?



## bigLINCOLN77 (Jun 8, 2003)

What is the best system you have heard? and in what car & setup 



Last edited by bigLINCOLN77 at Oct 5 2003, 07:37 PM


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Richard Clark's Buick Grand National, never beaten in Five years of competition. No one could ever beat this car. 6 Speakers


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Oct 5 2003, 08:26 PM
> *Richard Clark's Buick Grand National, never beaten in Five years of competition. No one could ever beat this car. 6 Speakers*


 stillwater, OKLAHOMA :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Not even Stillwater can beat Richards Grand National. Still to this day it has the best system period. I had the chance to listen to it at Stone Mountain Georgia, when he walked away with $25,000 best of show. You could sit in the car, and the processor that he used would cause the sound to travel from left to right, up and down, he would hit the processor and the sound would actually go outside the window, or show it seemed that way. He was the first person to use Capacitors. Also his Horn Drivers weighed 28lbs, so the system was 2 horn drivers, 2-12" USD pros, 2-15" USD Pros. 6-900 Watt AMPS. Every speakers had 900 watts going to it. But his manipulation of the soundfield it what makes him unbeatable.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

well not including competitions, the best system i've seen on the street, was a guy with four 13.5" JL W7s in the back of his bigbody cadillac. he was mostly deaf, he started out young with powerful subs, and he kept wanting more and more and more, and he ended up with these four 13.5s... they hit so hard, that the welding on the trunk started breaking.

the school i go to is all rich kids... there's one guy with a BMW, on spinners, with a Solo-X in the back. that hits pretty damn hard... almost every car in the parking lot has at least one sub in it... from the preppy cheerleaders who drive Sunfires and Firebirds with two 10s, to the country hics in their big raised trucks and their 12s, to the "pimps" and "ballers" with their four 15s. 



Last edited by Stealth at Oct 5 2003, 08:14 PM


----------



## Naughty T (Jan 1, 2002)

About 5 years ago a friend of mine had a Chevy Astro Van that had 8 Pyle 18"s and 8 U.S. Amps to push them... He never competed with it, but I have yet to hear anything that beat down like it...


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Naughty T_@Oct 5 2003, 08:14 PM
> *About 5 years ago a friend of mine had a Chevy Astro Van that had 8 Pyle 18"s and 8 U.S. Amps to push them... He never competed with it, but I have yet to hear anything that beat down like it...*


 are you serious about the pyle subs and that youve never heard better?????? LMAO your crazy man, ive heard alot of shit im just waiting till i finish my guys setup in his blazer that shit is gonna wangggggggg 2 shocker extreme 15s in a wall hehe, hes got one in there right now running of 500w and its louder than 4 alumapros off a memphis 2000d in a yukon, so you think both subs in a wall will be loud??? :biggrin:


----------



## Naughty T (Jan 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox+Oct 6 2003, 05:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (FlipFlopBox @ Oct 6 2003, 05:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Naughty T_@Oct 5 2003, 08:14 PM
> *About 5 years ago a friend of mine had a Chevy Astro Van that had 8 Pyle 18"s and 8 U.S. Amps to push them... He never competed with it, but I have yet to hear anything that beat down like it...*


are you serious about the pyle subs and that youve never heard better?????? LMAO your crazy man, ive heard alot of shit im just waiting till i finish my guys setup in his blazer that shit is gonna wangggggggg 2 shocker extreme 15s in a wall hehe, hes got one in there right now running of 500w and its louder than 4 alumapros off a memphis 2000d in a yukon, so you think both subs in a wall will be loud??? :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Yes I'm serious... In case you can't read, let me clear this up...

1. I said it was 5 years ago...
2. I said he was running 8 18"s
3. The topic said, "What is the best system you have heard?"


----------



## ls123 (Sep 23, 2002)

For SQ...Todd Matsubara's infamous Thunderbird. No one could beat this car either (in its class of course). :biggrin:

For a daily-driver...I heard too many (don't remember).


----------



## $outh$idePlayer (Nov 26, 2002)

it may not be the best brand or type but my homie has 12 12' MTX 8000's in his crx all walled up an shit its crazy


----------



## Foompla (Jul 15, 2003)

stock 2002 ford explorer 



...i need to get out more.


----------



## JeremyD (May 14, 2003)

Best I've heard?

Team toys with noise's burban eating a windshild


----------



## smalltownVA (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Oct 5 2003, 08:26 PM
> *Richard Clark's Buick Grand National, never beaten in Five years of competition.  No one could ever beat this car.  6 Speakers*


I'm pretty young so I never got to see or hear that car. Some of my older friends told me about it and said it was awesome. The best vehicel I've ever heard was this mazda truck. The owners name was John Bebe. It was purple and white, all kicker equipment, everything was turned upside down in the truck. It was the best as far as db and sq that I've heard. It was nice.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

me and 6 of my friends were at this party and all our vehicles were in the yard....well anyways a hot song came on the radio so we all went out and tuned into the same station and everyone cranked it....not exactly a single system but that shit was loud...


----------



## 1lowregal (Sep 13, 2003)

the best system i've heard was when i had 2 12" spl extreme comp's in a 3.o cubic box for each sub. i had it in my regal and broke the weld going down my trunk and it shatterd my back window. i also had a kole audio 3000d pushing them. I hit a 156.3.
it was pretty dam loud for only 2 12"s


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Richard Clark.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2003)

You guys got any pics of Stillwater,Richards Grand National speakers?


----------



## bigLINCOLN77 (Jun 8, 2003)

One of my friends had two MTX8000's, which made it hard to breathe when you sat in the car, he had it hooked up to my favorite amp, the CADENCE A7,which is one of the best amps around in my opinion


----------



## lockdown (Oct 23, 2002)

The best sounding car I heard was Earl Zasmir's BMW. It B&W Nautilus speakers that raised out of the dash. Two 15 inch B&W's in the floor boards that were 10000 dollars. All was powered buy custom tube amplifiers. And for loudness it was a 1979 honda civic hatch back that was fiberglassed and had 8 or 12 amps pushing 2 Kicker Solo X's up in Portland


----------



## jalo4sho (Oct 15, 2003)

the best ive heard was 6 jl audio 18w3's with 6 jl 1000/1 amps in a suburban


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Harry Kimura's Acura Legend from Speaker Works


----------



## Low'nSLOcaprice (Sep 3, 2003)

i heard a blazer hit 173 dbz at a sound off...it was amazing


----------



## DustinN (Feb 19, 2002)

The loudest shit would be Kara Lucious Astrovan with 4 15" MTX RFL along with 16 8100 myx amps and 2 ohio generaters with 32 batt.s hitting a 167.9 on the new mics. Now when someone has somthing better on the new mics then let me know what they have


----------



## bigLINCOLN77 (Jun 8, 2003)

I guess the MTX RFL's are supposed to be loud, but sound like shit, is that right


----------



## ls123 (Sep 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DustinN_@Oct 17 2003, 10:22 AM
> *The loudest shit would be Kara Lucious Astrovan with 4 15" MTX RFL along with 16 8100 myx amps and 2 ohio generaters with 32 batt.s hitting a 167.9 on the new mics. Now when someone has somthing better on the new mics then let me know what they have*


 Superior Sounds hit 172.2 dB's on the new mics' with the American Bass VFL Extreme 18" and 8 MTX 1501D's.


----------



## ls123 (Sep 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigLINCOLN77_@Oct 21 2003, 03:47 PM
> *I guess the MTX RFL's are supposed to be loud, but sound like shit, is that right*


 Yeah, they are purely SPL-oriented. They have a very high FS as well. People consider them to be a "big 'n beefy SPL midbass."


----------

